# SZÍV MRI



## Tothzoltan44 (2014 Május 17)

Az antraciklin a kemoterápia egyik hatékony formája, azonban bebizonyosodott róla, hogy többször erősen károsította sok, kezelésben részesülő gyermek szívét. Ez idáig a legtöbb gyermeknek, aki ilyen szívkárosodást szenvedett, elvékonyodott a szívfala és mire ezt diagnosztizálták, általában már túl késő volt, hogy bármit is lehessen tenni. Az ultrahangok is csak évekkel a kezelést követően tudták kimutatni ezt a szívkárosodást, amikor a visszafordíthatatlan károsodás már áldozatokat követelt.
Viszont június 10-én új technikát fedeztek fel. Széles körű tesztelés során a T1 MRI-ról bebizonyosodott, hogy pontosabb, hatékonyabb és biztonságosabb, mint a már meglévő, a gyerekszívbetegségek kimutatására használt technológiák. Az orvosok képesek korábban és hatékonyabban megállapítani a gyerekkori szívbetegségeket, mint eddig az ultrahangokkal tették (amelyek hibásan teljesen egészségesnek mutatták a szívet). Ez egy nagy orvosi előrelépés a gyerekkori szívbetegségek korai kimutatására.


----------

